

The Italian Job – Can Campagnolo Survive? - mmariani
http://www.bicycling.com/news/featured-stories/italian-job?page=0,0

======
e3pi
Good find, That was an inspiration. Also a reminder of the struggle of
survival against horrific odds in the no-man's land of mechanical soulless
cost-cutting. I never could get near Campagnolo, but that's ok, those series
of art nouveau skeletonized arebesque ridges and bumpety-bumps on vintage
Nuevo Record dereilleurs still charm me, while my soul-some-where? Shimano
keeps spinning great.

